# SS report 12-28/29-11 Fishing from the sand.



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I got an invite from the infamous Bigfost to do some bull red fishing from the beach Wed. So I could not pass it up!

Jim is the best surf fisherman I know and it's always a treat to go with him.
We hit the sand at 10:00 and true to form Jim caught a 27" slot red on his first cast of the bait rod in less than 30 seconds, lol!

Evan scoured next with fine 37" bull red on cut whiting.
Jim's yakked out whiting went with off next and Jim caught a very nice 42" beauty.

The bull reds this time of year are fat as hogs and very healthy.
None of the lanky look they get when steamed in the summer heat.
Soon Jim had another whopping bull red from a yakked out crab that was heavy 42"long fish.

Finally late in the day another yakked rod of Jim's took off when we were talking and after tightening down on it, he handed it to me!

So I got to fight with bull red fish before the day was over.

I intended to go home that night, but stayed at my girl's house nearby and could not make the truck turn off of I-10 this morning and go North.
Soon I was in High Island with 3 surf rods out baited with cut whiting.
One move up the beach and I got a run right quick.
After a pretty hard tussle I get a 42" bull red fish to the sand.

The bull reds went back to the gulf and the slot red came home with me.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Good report. Redfish on the 1/2 shell is pretty hard to beat. Those big ones are lots of fun to catch also.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

sweeeet. Looks like a great trip !!!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Great Pictures! Looks like yall had a good time.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Excellent fish..WTG guys.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

WTG guy's, Bigfost always catches nice fish form the sand and athe yak!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

As always, I had a great time fishing with Loy.

The fishing was a bit slower than I had hoped, but we each got to catch a fish, so it was successful in my book. We had a few other short runs, or rods that bowed up briefly, but some of the fish just weren't in a mood to commit.

There was also an on and off whiting bite that kept us somewhat occupied between bull reds.

I couldn't help but laugh at Evan though. They had gotten to the beach a few minutes before me, and when I drove up, the first thing I saw was Evan in shorts and a tee shirt. I laughed and said to Loy, "I see we have a tough guy with us". Once he waded out in that 55 degree water, it didn't take Evan long to start putting on clothes though. I'm just glad he brought some extras with him. LOL

Next time though Loy, we need to go chase those big blue cats in Livingston.

BTW, Momma wanted to drive to Galveston to eat today. That water sure looked good again today. Not too much wind or surf. I sure wished I could have been fishing instead.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

great to see a good fishing report down here, kuddos and congrats! definitely looks like ya'll had fun

jc


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Good trip - great way to end the year !


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Excellent trip. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------

